# Need two Mon for a 6 hr trip on the Snapper Trapper!!!



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Got a group of folks in from Arkansas, but need two more to fill the boat. Leaving Mon morn at 7am. This is a great chance to fish with Capt. Paul who you know puts people on fish!! Contact me with pm, DO NOTcontact Capt Paul, I'm helping the Ark group make the trip more affordable!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump to top, had some interest, but no takers yet!!

Snapper Trapper catches fish!!!

http://snappertrapper.com/


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I have never been on the Snapper Trapper but Capt Paul has been kind enough to bring his GPS on A boat I was on .............and DAMN if you ever get the chance>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Trip will be $200 each. That seems to be the question of the day!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

PFF comes through again!!!


----------

